# Clam Coversion Plate Recall:



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

From another website forum:

As one of Clams pro staff members I have been asked by Clam to come in here and set the record straight as to what is going on with the gear box recall. the issue at hand is not the Clam auger plate it self but the gear boxes that just came out this year. they have identified about 200 gear boxes that had bad gears in them and there has been a issue with the gears breaking as they are a powdered metal gear and not a cut gear. Clam has issued a recall to all retailers to get the gear boxes back and once they are all back Clam will be releasing a replacement gear box that will have cut gears instead of the powder metal gears.

here is the official statement from Clam :

The facts are as follows:

We’ve identified an issue with a defective gear in some of the gear boxes that attach to the Clam auger conversion plate. There is NO issue with any of the conversion drill plates themselves, and this is NOT a safety concern. The issue is specific only to gear boxes shipped over the past 60 days. To be sure all gear boxes sold are in perfect working condition, Clam has asked retailers to return to Clam the gear boxes as well as the conversion kit that includes an 8” auger and a gear box. Clam will be replacing the gear boxes and getting the units back out to stores over the next two weeks. Anyone who has a gear box in their possession that fails (we believe there are approximately 200 in consumers hands that may be defective) should call Clam. You will be shipped a replacement gear box within the next couple of weeks along with a return slip so you can return your defective unit. Any questions please call 1-800-ice-fish or email us at


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Better dig out the receipt Lovin Life...


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I was watching him pop holes yesterday and didn't look like it had the gear box, are those mounted under the clam plate ?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea I don't have a gear box. The plate was shredding ice wasn't it TrapperJon. Used same battery all day !!! Had to, the $800 TaClanka was silent. JiffyPro4 lite or Clam Plate for early ice. All TaClanka's need to go into a time capsule. #Unreliable


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahaha! Lovins clam plate auger is worth every penny! If I had his money I'd burn mine!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

What drill are you using Mark? I just picked up a clam plate and am using a Dewalt 20 volt but it struggles with my Eskimo 6 inch auger. I tried to buy the gearbox but no one has any. Now I know why.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just doing my part to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

All due respect, scrap that Eskimo and put a 6" Nils. I average over 100 holes per battery. Using Milwaukee Fuel drill w 5 AH battery. It's a beast ! And we drill alot !!!!! But make sure you have your drill on high torque setting. That might be your problem.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I think that gearbox is a scam. Why turn two more gears ! These drills today will break your wrist they have so much torque.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

QuicktoFix your more than welcome to use mine if we fish  the same lake etc. You'll understand what the Nils hoopla is once you use it.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Jiffy, never a recall. Always results....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll settle for my 6" Orange Nils, Clam Plate & DeWalt Drill


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

lovin life said:


> I think that gearbox is a scam. Why turn two more gears ! These drills today will break your wrist they have so much torque.


I don't understand the need for a clam plate on the nils... mine cuts fast and like butter with just my 20v dewalt for the last two seasons. What am I missing here with the clam plate?


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

The clam plate gives you handles to steady the drill. Just easier to use.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

And your $150 auger won't fall down the hole.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

FYI........I have a Humongeous Magnet that has an eye bolt and a rope if anyone does lose one. It pulled two augers off the bottom on lake Erie!! Yep.....I fish with unique people!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

lovin life said:


> And your $150 auger won't fall down the hole.


The auger plate keeps it from going down the hole on cordless drill augers.....


----------

